# VENTUS WINDS DUDUK - $59 flash sale through April!



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 27, 2019)

NOW AVAILABLE from Impact Soundworks...

*VENTUS WINDS DUDUK*






*Get it now for Kontakt Player!*

The *Duduk *marks the sixth entry into our Ventus series of deep sampled woodwinds from around the world. It features a comprehensive set of recordings capturing the mysterious, haunting tone of this classic Armenian double reed instrument, from core articulations to grace notes and ornaments.

Vibrato and non-vibrato sustains with multiple dynamics and RR
Emotive and tongued sustains
Down, up, and up/down grace note bends
Trill and fast trill sustains
Staccatos (regular and tongued)
Legato and portamento
Five types of releases
700+ pre-recorded phrases, categorized
In addition to the hallmark depth of sampling the Ventus series is known for, we've also redesigned the script and UI from the ground up. The new engine we've created will be the basis for many more ISW instruments in the future, not to mention updating previous instruments.

*Introducing the AGILITY Engine*

Like the name suggests, *Agility *makes it fast & easy to create and tweak authentic performances. It's simple to use but also offers plenty of editing and customization features to fit your preferred workflow. Here are just some of its key features:

*Polyphonic legato* that feels great out-of-the-box
Seamless *morphing *between dynamic layers, ornamental articulations, and vibrato
Multi-voice *harmonies *with customizable intervals
*Scale locking* to a variety of useful preset scales and modes for easy authentic playing
Legato *latency compensation* allowing you to sequence on the grid without offsetting destination notes
*Split-point legato*, allowing for transitions even when notes do not overlap
You can expect to see this platform used not only for solo instruments like the Ventus series, but melodic ensembles as well!







Our *Duduk *also includes two other powerful script tabs, namely the *CONSOLE *modular FX mixer (30+ FX modules to use in any order) and *TACT 2.0 *articulation controller. If you've used libraries like our Shreddage 3 series you'll already be familiar with these useful tools!

*Audio Demos*



*Walkthrough*



*Pricing / Availability*

*Ventus Winds Duduk* is available now at the list price of* $99* (Kontakt Player 5.7+ compatible). Owners of any existing Ventus library will save $20 with a crossgrade coupon.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 28, 2019)

My favorite ethinic winds. Working on a film project now where I used others because there was no Duduk (just last week). Any idea of the release date? I could still swap it in the mix.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow, the demos sound fantastic, and the GUI control will be every bit as good as the other winds.

I use Duduk a lot in my music. I thought of buying a real one (even again last night!), until I looked more into the requisite (not optional!) circular breathing and what that entails. ISW's winds have the most realistic phrasing and articulations and have really breathed new life into some pieces where I thought I'd have to seek out a live player (hard to find for stuff like this).


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 31, 2019)

Release date should be Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 31, 2019)

Awesome! I just did a LOT more reading (and watching of videos and tutorials), on Duduk playing last night, along with the differences between lead and backing (drone) roles, and even though lead melodic playing doesn't necessarily require circular breathing, the amount of air and pressure for both Duduk and Zurna is HUGE, so I decided against buying a real one (of either instrument).


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 31, 2019)

I meant to comment on this earlier, but I notice this one is Ventus Winds vs. Ventus Ethnic Winds. Is this because the Duduk has so grown in popularity and now crosses over different genres, or did you decide that it's maybe not so PC to use the term Ethnic anymore, as it infers that common western instruments are the norm? I'm often torn on using that terminology myself. Sometimes I just say Traditional Instruments (Folk Instruments seems somehow derogatory or limiting).


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 31, 2019)

For those who are interested, here's a good background article on the Duduk (some of this is overlap with the Wiki page for the instrument):









Duduk FAQ - lessons - Duduk.com


Lessons by Albert Vardanyan for lessons Call (310) 486-5535 Armenian Duduk By Shea ( Sheram ) A.J. Comfort Learn The Art …



www.duduk.com





And for those who may want to maintain authenticity of doable notes, here's a fingering chart:









Fingering Chart - Duduk.com


C DO D RE E MI F FA G SO A LA B SI Fingering Chart For -G- duduk – …



www.duduk.com





Note that the Duduk, Zurna, and other related instruments, do have some minor differences between them, regarding half-hole fingerings and other tricks (some work, some don't).

I tried circular breathing on its own, without an instrument in my mouth, and just can't seem to train my body to do different things with the nose vs. the throat, cheeks, etc. Similarly, I never really got comfortable with "The Crawl" (aka "free-style") and had to stick to side stroke, back stroke, etc., when swimming. I'd probably make a bad drummer for the same reasons.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 31, 2019)

I did a Duduk with free samples for Sforzando!  Your Duduk sounds pristine!!


----------



## whiskers (Aug 31, 2019)

unf


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 1, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> but I notice this one is Ventus Winds vs. Ventus Ethnic Winds. Is this because the Duduk has so grown in popularity and now crosses over different genres, or did you decide that it's maybe not so PC to use the term Ethnic anymore, as it infers that common western instruments are the norm?



It's because the engine could be used for non-ethnic wind instruments down the road, too.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 1, 2019)

Ah, yes, because this is a new and/or upgraded engine from the other libraries.

I vote for Alto Flute, which is the Problem Child of most sample libraries.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 1, 2019)

zircon_st said:


> Release date should be Tuesday or Wednesday


Thanks so much! Can't wait to buy this one! I have all the other Ventus instruments and can't wait to upgrade them too.. Wow, Agility is the icing on the cake, Poly legato and Scale lock? what the doctor ordered.. love it 
Now that I hopefully drew a smile on your face.. Here comes; Any chance we would see SA Jazz Horns and Django getting same Engine love ?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 1, 2019)

Really happy to see the duduk added to the line up. Along with the shakuhachi, this is my favourite wind instrument. I have to say though I prefered the aesthetic of the old UI.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 1, 2019)

Seems to me that more features will require more real estate.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 1, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> I have to say though I prefered the aesthetic of the old UI.



The idea behind the new UI is homogenizing the design and making it work well with ISW's Console and TACT scripts. So - same UI dimensions, mostly similar styling.



C-Wave said:


> Any chance we would see SA Jazz Horns and Django getting same Engine love ?



Django is more likely to get the Shreddage engine treatment, because that one is purpose-built for guitars, whereas Agility is intended for (al)most other types of instruments (initial name for the engine was General Instrument Engine or GIE, which isn't exactly catchy). Can't say anything about SAJH.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 1, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> The idea behind the new UI is homogenizing the design and making it work well with ISW's Console and TACT scripts. So - same UI dimensions, mostly similar styling.


I do understand that. I meant more from an aesthetic rather than functional perspective. The new UI is still very nice, it's just that the old UI was probably the best looking UI on any VI I've ever seen.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 1, 2019)

> Django is more likely to get the Shreddage engine treatment, because that one is purpose-built for guitars, whereas Agility is intended for (al)most other types of instruments (initial name for the engine was General Instrument Engine or GIE, which isn't exactly catchy). Can't say anything about SAJH.


Thanks, good to hear that.. hopefully Django playability can benefit from Agility.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 1, 2019)

Shreddage 3 engine is plenty playable already


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 1, 2019)

Yeah.. sorry got confused that agility is not for shreddage.. yeah i meant django will benefit from the shreddage engine.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 3, 2019)

*Ventus Winds Duduk has arrived!*

Remember to check your *Deals area* for your crossgrade coupon, if you own any previous Ventus instrument.

Here's our walkthrough video!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 3, 2019)

Awesome! Automatic purchase as soon as I'm caught up with overnight correspondence!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 3, 2019)

Tried to buy it just now but received PHP error at checkout, so the discount wasn't applied. PM sent to your admin account with attached screenshot.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 3, 2019)

The gods of web development have a funny sense of timing...


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 3, 2019)

Now the discount code and the product purchase page both work. Downloading now!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 3, 2019)

Keka, The Unarchiver, UnRarX, and StuffitExpander, all failed on macOS Mojave.

As Keka is what I remember having to use previously with ISW's RAR files, and is the only one that doesn't actually say the file is incompatible (all of my archivers are up-to-date BTW), I am attaching a screen shot of the error message, which is repeatable.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 3, 2019)

Our editor had no issues opening this with Keka 1.1.17 on 10.11.6 El Capitan... we'll see about testing on other Macs, but these files shouldn't be any different than previous ones we've created. Is it possible your downloads didn't finish?


----------



## Denkii (Sep 3, 2019)

Someone grab this and review it please.
I'd love to hear this vs. Eduardo's vs. Ilya's duduk and hear pros and cons.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 3, 2019)

The re-download is complete, and this time, double-clicking vs. dragging to an app icon, which causes the default UnRarX to load, seems to be working without error. It will take a few minutes to complete though. And UnRarX can't check for updates without encountering server errors, so may not be the latest version.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 3, 2019)

It is installed and authorized now.

The note range is slightly different from some other libraries, which may indicate a different model and tuning chosen. According to trustworthy sites, the Armenian version (or tradition) of the Duduk is most often in C. Not usually true of other national variants.

All I can say for now, is that the starting note is one pitch lower on the ISW library but also extends higher at the other end than my previous library choice, so it is nice to now have an extended range, regardless of which instrument tuning it corresponds to.

It may be premature to make such a judgment, but I suspect the ISW library used a very high-grade artisan professional instrument (and player).


----------



## neblix (Sep 3, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> It may be premature to make such a judgment, but I suspect the ISW library used a higher-grade artisan professional instrument (and player).




Hi Mark,

Impact Soundworks employs some offline repitch algorithms to artificially extend the range of our instruments in many cases. We see no detriment to this as the authentic range is untouched and the same quality as normal. As for why we decide to do it, as composers it can often be frustrating when you hit the end range of an instrument because of the key you're writing the song in. We like to provide range enhancement just so those kinds of situations happen just a tad less.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 3, 2019)

Cool; thanks for sharing that. You're one of the most transparent developers out there, and that goes a long way towards establishing trust with clients.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 4, 2019)

@Mark Schmieder thank you so much for your thoughts.
I will ponder about getting this. Don't have a Duduk yet but neither really anything else that's eastern.
If you happen to compare some midi performances over the next days/weeks I'd be happy if you could notify me when you upload something or give an update here


----------



## Ben H (Sep 4, 2019)

@zircon_st do you have an estimate for when the other Ventus Winds will be updated by?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 4, 2019)

No estimates yet.


----------



## Ben H (Sep 4, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> No estimates yet.



Thanks ED.

I've just bought the Duduk, and I'm also looking forward to the updates on the other winds.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi Andrew, I love the instrument and you guys have never disappointed. Will certainly grab this sometime soon.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 8, 2019)

Bear with me as I'm pretty tired at past 2am, but everything I did (starting past midnight) is repeatable; I'm simply too fatigued to take screen shots to thoroughly document the problem I encountered.

I ALWAYS start every MIDI track with CC121, and All Notes Off. It is extremely rare that this causes problems, and it certainly avoids a lot of issues. But I had to remove CC121 as the last few CC's are reserved for internal use by the library.

There is no sound if I leave it in place, and the GUI gets corrupted in weird ways that don't reset unless I quit my DAW (removing Kontakt and re-adding it, isn't enough). I checked my disc to make sure nothing got corrupted, then tried it in Kontakt on the desktop, and all was well, so I realized that the overwrites that CC121 does, affect an entire DAW session but at least do not destroy the library samples or presets.

I'll just have to make a note to leave out my usual MIDI Reset instructions when using this library.

My positive impressions, and comparisons, will be in the next post, to diminish confusion.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 8, 2019)

This is a wonderful library, and I am very glad that I bought it now vs. waiting, as I was on the edge of wrapping up some pieces that use Armenian Duduk prominently.

For one piece, I use manually triggered ornamentations. I do not see this as an available feature in Ventus Duduk; just sensitivity settings for automated and/or randomized ornamentations (as well as some specific articulations that perhaps act as ornamentations and are even more fine-tuned than what Tarilonte offers in his library, where one has to hold the key switch for the duration).

For another piece, I do not use ornamentations, but instead used the WX5 with lots of pitch bend, for a dizzying effect, as I am also interacting with Zurna and Shehnai in that piece, in a bit of a drone style. This was a perfect match for Ventus Duduk, as the tone is richer and deeper and a bit more expressive overall, but I did find that I had to use half as much pitch bend as usual, even at the default note bend range. But that just means this library can be very versatile in addressing real world playing techniques.

Familiarity with the Console and TACT tabs from using other Ventus series libraries is a big help. I turn off the reverb and that improves matters a great deal. Not sure if these are script access to Kontakt's built-in stuff, or custom stuff added by ISW. I did leave the EQ in place, after many comparisons with different playing styles, dynamics, and pitch ranges, as I found that the provided EQ preset very subtly diminishes low-boomy resonance, adds some warmth and bite, and cuts through a bit better.

I'm too tired to continue as it is now 230am, but tomorrow I will try the additional articulations listed in the TACT tab, as I suspect those will give me even more musical results than the auto-ornamentation (and randomization) approach.


----------



## neblix (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi Mark,

First, for CC 121, that CC is used by the script to create asynchronous note programming, which is what allows the ability to play harmonized and polyphonic legato with a greatly simplified engine code (simpler engine code is more reliable, robust, and less prone to bugs, and easier to add new features on top of in the future). Without getting into the details, it's an obscure Kontakt trick to enable a software design pattern which is normally impossible in Kontakt scripting.

We didn't anticipate people using the "Reset All Controllers" message and we can find another CC for an undefined purpose. However, there isn't a truly perfect solution, as in every conceivable universe, someone is bound to try and use every CC number for some reason or other. We felt the reserved/defined CC's at the end of the list were of better use than undefined ones that users may frequently map on their controllers, but we can reconsider this, or at the very least, offer users a way to configure the library to choose what CC's it uses.

Secondly, I'm not sure what the confusion is regarding ornaments. Every ornament is freely accessible using the latching (red) keyswitches directly under the playable range. Mousing over each one tells you the name, and additional you can use TACT to convert them to "Tarilonte"-style nonlatching keyswitches or use other rules like velocity to trigger them instead. It is worth noting, if you click on the "VEL" tab in TACT, you will notice a few ornamentations have velocity layers. In Trills, for example, the velocity you play decides the trill interval. In Bend Up, it controls speed.

The weighted probability ornament system is a holdover from the previous Ventus engine. I personally don't really have a use for it, since I prefer to manually choose the articulations I use, but I'm sure some people find it entertaining!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 8, 2019)

Well, as I said, it was well past 2am my time, and I had run out of energy to try to concentrate on the TACT part, but also stated that I thought it likely that these referred to specific ornamentations. It's just not the terminology I'm use to for those, so as I was fading for the night, I was ready to sign off. I'll give them a try in a day or two; today is a gig-filled day.

I'm not suggesting you change the CC's; it was simply a surprise to me for reserved CC's to be used for something else, and to become dangerous if in MIDI that is being compared across libraries and thus is likely to have Reset All Controllers at the start.

Given the needs of your engine, I think that Reset All Controllers would be problematic regardless of specific CC's used internally, so one just has to be aware of this, and adjust one's MIDI. As soon as I looked at the assigned MIDI CC's in Kontakt's side panel (I didn't see them in the user manual after three readings, but this could be due to fatigue), I saw the internal assignments and realized that CC121 should not be used and was the cause of the GUI blow-up.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 8, 2019)

I have most if not all of ISM's ethnic winds which have been wonderful BUT does anyone else hear the 'phasing' (as expression is used)? To me sounds like 'two players' as expression is used - phasing between xfade layers?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Given the needs of your engine, I think that Reset All Controllers would be problematic regardless of specific CC's used internally, so one just has to be aware of this, and adjust one's MIDI. As soon as I looked at the assigned MIDI CC's in Kontakt's side panel (I didn't see them in the user manual after three readings, but this could be due to fatigue), I saw the internal assignments and realized that CC121 should not be used and was the cause of the GUI blow-up.



IIRC Kontakt doesn't even listen CC #121 as reset all controllers (it doesn't actually reset all controllers), it just considers it an ordinary CC. Kontakt only responds to all notes off and all sounds off, if the option in Instrument Options->Controller is checked.

So you might as well just not use CC #121 at the beginning of your MIDI files, as far as Kontakt is concerned - it serves no purpose.



Rob Elliott said:


> I have most if not all of ISM's ethnic winds which have been wonderful BUT does anyone else hear the 'phasing' (as expression is used)? To me sounds like 'two players' as expression is used - phasing between xfade layers?



Duduk samples weren't phase-aligned, to my knowledge, so possibility of phasing when xfading velocity layers is likely.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 8, 2019)

When I next have some time to work with this library (hopefully Monday night), I'll focus on this more exclusively to see if I can pin it down as to what aspects can cause a perception of two players.

One thing to note if you haven't already, is that the default CC is the same for Dynamics and Vibrato -- this is usually a good default when working with existing MIDI, as it's better than a fixed Vibrato, but when tracking a part from scratch, it might be a good idea to set up two separate controllers. That would especially apply well to BC or WC input.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 8, 2019)

Interesting that Kontakt doesn't internally use CC121 (though some libraries probably do).

When I'm changing sound sources, I'm usually initially taking existing MIDI (though it getgs edited, and sometimes partially or fully re-tracked), so a lot of my tracks have gone through dozens of sound sources over the years (most of them not Kontakt-based), and many started out on a Yamaha MOTIF ROMpler. So I got into certain practices early on (maybe starting in 2002) that kept me out of trouble. But time marches on, and common practices have a way of going away (silently at times).


----------



## Ben H (Sep 8, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Yes, I did notice some "two-player" impressions at times,



Yes, I hear it too. But it is not there in every demo.
I have actually purchased the library too, but have not had time to test it yet either.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 11, 2019)

FYI: We're working on an update that will improve a few things.

1. Rather than x-faded vibrato values, when using real vibrato, as you move the slider you will hit a smooth switch point and hear a one-time transition into (or out of) vibrato. This should eliminate most phasing and it sounds great in our testing.

2. Emulated vibrato should sound a lot better now.

3. Legato transitions and general playing with vibrato should sound a lot better.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 11, 2019)

zircon_st said:


> FYI: We're working on an update that will improve a few things.
> 
> 1. Rather than x-faded vibrato values, when using real vibrato, as you move the slider you will hit a smooth switch point and hear a one-time transition into (or out of) vibrato. This should eliminate most phasing and it sounds great in our testing.
> 
> ...


Done - buying it. Thanks guys.


----------



## neblix (Sep 11, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> One thing to note if you haven't already, is that the default CC is the same for Dynamics and Vibrato -- this is usually a good default when working with existing MIDI, as it's better than a fixed Vibrato, but when tracking a part from scratch, it might be a good idea to set up two separate controllers. That would especially apply well to BC or WC input.



The CC mapping for the morph sliders are simply the Kontakt stock MIDI Learn system. You can re-assign them any way you like with a simple right-click!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 11, 2019)

Right; this was not a criticism and was not suggesting a fault; it was meant to be a helpful hint to people just starting out with the library, who might not have noticed the initial dual-mapping of CC1.


----------



## Monkberry (Sep 12, 2019)

Glad to know I was not the only one hearing the phasing / doubling phenomenon in the walkthrough, Rob Elliott. That is what stopped me from purchasing, but otherwise, this sounds fantastic and I will definitely pick this up once that is resolved. ISW have been draining my bank account in a good way lately!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 12, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> Glad to know I was not the only one hearing the phasing / doubling phenomenon in the walkthrough, Rob Elliott. That is what stopped me from purchasing, but otherwise, this sounds fantastic and I will definitely pick this up once that is resolved. ISW have been draining my bank account in a good way lately!



Yes - can't wait to hear the fix. They'll make it right and they'll have my freaking money.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 12, 2019)

We've got it done and are working on re-rendering the video as well to reflect the changes.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 13, 2019)

Alright! v1.1 has gone out to all customers. If you already own the instrument, you can grab the update from your Account area.

We've also updated the audio for our walkthrough video, reflecting the changes in the new version. I think you'll agree it's a universal improvement in basically every example. Enjoy!


----------



## Ben H (Sep 13, 2019)

zircon_st said:


> Alright! v1.1 has gone out to all customers. If you already own the instrument, you can grab the update from your Account area.



Only the rest of the Ventus Winds to go then.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 14, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Only the rest of the Ventus Winds to go then.


I can't wait for that!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 14, 2019)

Awesome update! I just now downloaded it, and have to leave for a gig in under an hour, but am hoping to be able to quickly edit some existing MIDI performances, using the notes that others added here, for different ways of working with the articulations.

On the first piece, where I have standard articulation and a fair amount of pitch bend, but where I didn't previously notice any phasing, the new update is quite different from before, with a much warmer timbre, more reed in the sound, and much stronger (in a good way) on note attacks.

This sounds 100% authentic to me, with no reservations.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 14, 2019)

I now have magnificent phase-free results on the second piece (the third piece is discussed in Sample Talk as it gets into comparisons), with lots of articulation-switching, nice warm and reedy sound that modulates well into a more airy sound on held notes.

The main thing I had to get a hang of, is the necessary note gap for articulations to take effect, as legato mode and note overlap, effectively prevents the articulation from being triggered. This is actually an excellent decision, as the real instrument would require adjustments in order to achieve the articulations anyway, and it avoids having to do constant articulation-switching rather than allowing other triggers to combine in deciding whether the ornamentation has time to play or not (or if it does so subtly/rapidly).

Now that I'm more aware of this aspect, I may need to go back to some of my other Ventus Winds tracks to make sure I achieved what I expected, but I think I have generally re-played tracks from scratch once I've finalized sound source selection for a project after some initial MIDI tweaks of cached MIDI performances.

I have not tried this library with my Yamaha WX5 Wind Controller yet. That might be a ways out.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 15, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I am pretty sure the Expressive Mouth Vibrato in Ancient Era Persia is not attainable here, but there may be some combination of settings I haven't thought of yet. I've done some pretty deep editing by now, and am not really able to emulate that sound, on held notes, where it can sound almost frantic, but isn't a trill b y any means, or even what I would think of as pitch L
> Maybe with a WX5 hooked up, I could try to play this part over again from scratch, using my own intuitive mouth-based expressiveness to modulate the sound as before.
> 
> The Tarilonte patch does react differently based on note length and initial note attack level. It sounds similar to me, to playing a real-life ocarina, and rapidly changing the air pressure, resulting in pitch fluctuation that is extreme up-and-down and almost chaotic around the center pitch, but still is not quite what I would think of as lipping a note up or down.
> ...


Please take notice of the fact that Impact Soundworks pays a fee to be in the top tier commercial announcements and that if you want to compare it to other devs please use the designated forum sections

Thanks


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 15, 2019)

I have now deleted all of my comments that include comparisons of any sort (except for the first one, as the vendor and associated programmers replied to those comments), but it probably would have been better to just alert me to this forum rule, than to quote the very content that I now realize should be deleted (and which I have now purged). But then, I am generally against quoting posts anyway as it freezes comments that have been corrected or removed, which can often cause confusion or compound a problem.

Please let me know if it was also against forum rules to talk about some of the features here vs. in the Samples discussion forum, and to have discussed my discoveries as I began working with the library. Someone else had asked specifically for a comparison, so I thought it was OK to talk about products in their announcement threads as long as one remains respectful of the primary vendor for the product announcement itself. My bad.


----------



## neblix (Sep 17, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I now have magnificent phase-free results on the second piece (the third piece is discussed in Sample Talk as it gets into comparisons), with lots of articulation-switching, nice warm and reedy sound that modulates well into a more airy sound on held notes.
> 
> The main thing I had to get a hang of, is the necessary note gap for articulations to take effect, as legato mode and note overlap, effectively prevents the articulation from being triggered. This is actually an excellent decision, as the real instrument would require adjustments in order to achieve the articulations anyway, and it avoids having to do constant articulation-switching rather than allowing other triggers to combine in deciding whether the ornamentation has time to play or not (or if it does so subtly/rapidly).
> 
> ...



We may introduce a force ornament keyswitch which you can simply hold to bypass the instrument ignoring ornament types when mid-legato. It isn't particularly difficult to do and may show up in the next update.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 17, 2019)

Cool. It's not critical, but mid-legato switching definitely takes it to the next level!

Now that I'm used to it, across several products and with the enhanced edition in this one, I am finding TACT to be a marvelous system that is flexible and intuitive. I had simply previously missed that there were two dots at the top of the display, and that it defaulted to the second page. I actually didn't catch that oversight on my part, until reading the user manual in depth (for the first time) the other night. 

I'm also finding it quite satisfactory that the articulations react with such nuance, to note attack, note length, and note separation. None of them ever sound remotely "baked-in" or repetitive!


----------



## zvenx (Apr 18, 2020)

This is on flash sale till the end of the month for $59... surprised I haven't seen that mentioned on vi-control..









Impact Soundworks - Ventus Winds Duduk (Kontakt Player VST, AU, AAX)


The most realistic virtual duduk ever released! Compose and produce with this haunting, mysterious woodwind used in countless soundtracks, now in your DAW.




impactsoundworks.com





rsp


----------



## axb312 (Apr 18, 2020)

@zircon_st Are any updates planned for the rest of the ventus series?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 18, 2020)

zvenx said:


> This is on flash sale till the end of the month for $59... surprised I haven't seen that mentioned on vi-control..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks pal for letting us know. This is the ONE ethnic woods I didn't pick up (and just may now.) I would love to see these 1.1 updates on the rest of the instruments.


----------



## zvenx (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi Rob. You are most welcome.
Just bought it myself... Downloading now.
rsp


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 18, 2020)

zvenx said:


> Hi Rob. You are most welcome.
> Just bought it myself... Downloading now.
> rsp



Awesome - I highly recommend this whole series - there is not a dog in the bunch.


----------



## zvenx (Apr 18, 2020)

Will check them out. It is my first of the bunch. (only other IS product i have is
*Resonance: Emotional Mallets from years ago.

rsp*


----------



## galactic orange (Apr 18, 2020)

zvenx said:


> This is on flash sale till the end of the month for $59... surprised I haven't seen that mentioned on vi-control..


Thanks for sharing about the sale. I’ve already got it, but I’d like to know what’s in the update (not sure what version mine is on). No e-mail about the sale from ISW. Nothing from them on this site or on the ISW main page! How did you find out about it? I wouldn’t want to miss out on other deals in the future.

EDIT: I see that donbodin mentions it in the latest Sample Library Review in the Deals section. In an case, I’d like to get e-mails about these things from the manufacturer. I get them for new product releases.


----------



## zvenx (Apr 18, 2020)

I got an email from them about it 

Sorry..


rsp


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 18, 2020)

This is the most advanced Duduk on the market currently, in terms of sampling depth, articulations, and idiomatic playing.

There are a couple of other well-sampled ones (I have heard it is bad form to mention them by name, if comparing), that are a bit older, but Ventus takes it to a whole new level of playability and expression.

Remember that this is an Armenian Duduk. QL Ra includes Bulgarian and Turkish variants, and EW Silk has a Persian version (aka Balaban). The majority of libraries sample the Armenian version.


----------



## zvenx (Apr 18, 2020)

I am loving the play-ability AND the tone..
rsp


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 18, 2020)

galactic orange said:


> Thanks for sharing about the sale. I’ve already got it, but I’d like to know what’s in the update (not sure what version mine is on). No e-mail about the sale from ISW. Nothing from them on this site or on the ISW main page! How did you find out about it? I wouldn’t want to miss out on other deals in the future.
> 
> EDIT: I see that donbodin mentions it in the latest Sample Library Review in the Deals section. In an case, I’d like to get e-mails about these things from the manufacturer. I get them for new product releases.



That's strange. What's your email, could you PM it to me? I'll check why you didn't get the newsletter about it.


----------

